# Steelhead in Indiana



## Anders007 (Jan 18, 2014)

I caught this one on December 29 and the article was in today I guess:


http://www.suntimes.com/sports/outd...-midwest-fishing-report-fish-of-the-week.html


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

Geez, not to rain on your parade, but don't you think our creeks get enough pressure as it is?


----------

